# ملف هيدروليك قيم من شركةالحفر الامريكيه Nabors بعنوان BASIC OF HYDRAULICS



## محمد سلامه الراضى (5 يونيو 2010)

اقدم لكم اصدقائي ملف لتعليم مبادئ الهيدروليك BASIC OF HYDRAULICS
وهو من شركة الحفر الامريكيهNabors ​ 
********* الإشراف ********** ​ 
ملحوظة: تم نسخ المشاركة الثالثة لتكون في أصل الموضوع​ 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202785.html#ixzz1aV3esHXi​ 

*المف بصيغة txt الرجاء الدعاء*​ 



*الملفات المرفقة*




BASIC OF HYDRAULICS.txt‏ (37 بايت, المشاهدات 1004)​


----------



## mawad (6 يونيو 2010)

لا يوجد شىء
اين هذا الملف


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (6 يونيو 2010)

*عذرا ولكن الملف في المرفقات*

المف بصيغة txt الرجاء الدعاء


----------



## ibrahim1hj (8 يونيو 2010)

الله يوفقك و شكرا لك , اتمنى تكون بصحة و سعادة اخ محمد الراضي


----------



## HMS (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد الراضي ..

كما اشكرك على هذا الملف الرائع ...


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (11 يونيو 2010)

ايه يا جماعه فين الردود والله هيجيلي احباط انا لسه عندي حاجات كتير و عايز افيد اخواني المهندسين


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (11 يونيو 2010)

كل الشكر لك اخي العزيز


----------



## حيدرالهام (11 يونيو 2010)

الله ايوفقكك ياغالي


----------



## محمد الاكرم (11 يونيو 2010)

merci 
un doc tres utile


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

200 واحد حمل الملف وتلاته بس اللي ردو:86:


----------



## wassim sahyoun (20 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks for the file


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الردود


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (25 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة الله يبارك لك


----------



## sghiar omar (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## اكرم4 (4 فبراير 2011)

You are woooow


----------



## حسام عبدالرحمن (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكور كتيير...........


----------



## حمزة بحسون (5 فبراير 2011)

لا تزعل المهم الفايدة اذا احد حمل الملف بكون استفاد لاتهتم انت همك انو تفيد الناس مش تبرز نفسك ولا كيف؟هههههههههه على العموم شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## الأمين حسن (5 فبراير 2011)

الملف لا يعمل


----------



## h1987sa (6 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا ونتمني مزيد من التقدم*


----------



## wassim sahyoun (6 فبراير 2011)

gazak allah khyra


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 فبراير 2011)

مساهمة تشكر جدا عليها


----------



## arbia39 (7 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## غصون العطار (8 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك بس كيف بنفتح الملف؟


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (9 فبراير 2011)

اخي الكريم حمل الملف اولا اللي بصيغة txt وبعدين افتح الملف هتلاقي رابط خده كوبي وافتح صفحة نت واعمل paste هتجيلك صفحه لتحميل الملف حمل وان شاء الله يفتح ...... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (11 فبراير 2011)

مبروك لمصر


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (11 فبراير 2011)

مبروك لمصر وشعب مصر والعرب كلهم


----------



## abdelrahim (14 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله واعانك*


----------



## ahmed abisalama (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا.........
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engineer sameer (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## باسم مدحت (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## داجر (16 فبراير 2011)

Thanks


----------



## abdelrahim (17 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الناس*


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (26 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مريم هاشم (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## virtualknight (18 يونيو 2011)

الشكر الجزيل اخي الكريم


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (19 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم..


----------



## م احمد خلف (28 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عبدالسلام فرحات (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed magdy ahmed (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هادى2025 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

انا مش عارف الملف ده فين


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

العفو جدا


----------



## wadi mech (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جاري التحميل .... شكرا لك فهي قيمة بالنسبة لي


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> المف بصيغة txt الرجاء الدعاء



هنا الملف في المرفقات


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

في الصفحه الاولى 
بص هتلاقي ملف الرابط كلاماته مكتوبه بالازرق


----------



## أبو مخلص (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور كتير اخي الكريم


----------



## هوبة غزالة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## شريف الشلبي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Many thanks


----------



## سعيد معمل (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً
هل لديك قيود في النقل


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكولر مهندس أسامة الراضي 

**************
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202785.html#ixzz1aV5640qr


********* الإشراف ********** ​

ملحوظة: تم نسخ المشاركة الثالثة لتكون في أصل الموضوع​

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202785.html#ixzz1aV3esHXi​


*المف بصيغة txt الرجاء الدعاء*​




*الملفات المرفقة*




BASIC OF HYDRAULICS.txt‏ (37 بايت, المشاهدات 1004)​


----------



## المصري 00 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد مختار عون (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ثمار دمعي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

وي ن الملف ده ي اخوانا


----------



## azzam adel (24 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> اقدم لكم اصدقائي ملف لتعليم مبادئ الهيدروليك basic of hydraulics
> وهو من شركة الحفر الامريكيهnabors ​
> ********* الإشراف ********** ​
> ملحوظة: تم نسخ المشاركة الثالثة لتكون في أصل الموضوع​
> ...


نشكرك خالص الشكر مع تمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق و المزيد من الكتب القيمة


----------



## ر.م علي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بك ملف قيم


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

ثمار دمعي قال:


> وي ن الملف ده ي اخوانا


 
اخي العزيز : حمل الملف في المرفقات وسوف تجد بداخله الرابط الذي تستطيع من خلاله تحميل الكتاب


----------



## king.khadawy (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الق شكر يا باشمهندس .. تسلم الأيادى


----------



## momani9 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2430600#post2430600#ixzz1bl2Dcx9e


*ممكن المساعدة ....
solution maunal . Digital control Engineering Analyis and Design . 
by M . Sam FADALI, aCADEMIC PRESS C2009

مضمون الكتاب : z - Transform

thanks

[email protected]​*


----------



## الملك فيصل (25 أكتوبر 2011)

May Allah Reward you]


----------



## العقرب الأحمر (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الفاضل وجزاك لله خيراً


----------



## سنفور دكي (4 نوفمبر 2011)

اللة يوفقك اخي بس خلي عملك للة ومن علامات الاخلاص ان لا يضرك مدح المادحين ولا ذم الذامين فاعمل اخي ولا تنتظر الشكرمن الخلق وربنا يوفقك


----------



## الانجينيير (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لورنس بغداد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

رووووووووووووعة يا اخي على هيك موضوع تسلم


----------



## محمود احمد سليمان (14 أبريل 2012)

ربنه يجازيك خير


----------



## مريم هاشم (14 أبريل 2012)

بارك اللة فيك يا اخي


----------



## رجل الصناعة (15 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الملك فيصل (15 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ahmedsamcad (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## لورنس بغداد (15 أبريل 2012)

_مـــــــــــــــــــشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع يا اخي العزيز بس اتمنى تنزله على رابط اخر اتمنى تقدر طلبي 

يــــــــــــــــــــــعطيك العافية

_


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (15 أبريل 2012)

_*بارك الله فيكم*_


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (15 أبريل 2012)

لورنس بغداد قال:


> _مـــــــــــــــــــشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع يا اخي العزيز بس اتمنى تنزله على رابط اخر اتمنى تقدر طلبي
> 
> يــــــــــــــــــــــعطيك العافية
> 
> _



 غالي والطلب رخيص :7:

لينك الفوشيرد

http://www.4shared.com/office/OOp5hCRT/BASIC_OF_HYDRAULICS.html?


----------



## محمد أبو يحيى (15 أبريل 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## adison2000 (15 أبريل 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً , جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (16 أبريل 2012)

محمد أبو يحيى قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله فيك


شكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (16 أبريل 2012)

adison2000 قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً , جاري التحميل


شكر اخي على مرورك الكريم


----------



## زياد جاد (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لورنس بغداد (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا يا اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## dawy (21 أبريل 2012)

thanks


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (21 أبريل 2012)

لورنس بغداد قال:


> شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا يا اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع القيم


بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (21 أبريل 2012)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> بارك الله فيك


شكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## فوزي صقر (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 أبريل 2012)

فوزي صقر قال:


> شكرا


عفوا


----------



## م/علاء نبيل (24 أبريل 2012)

فوع على الميديا فير


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 أبريل 2012)

م/علاء نبيل قال:


> فوع على الميديا فير


معلشي مش فاهم حضرتك تقصد ايه ب فوع على الميديا فير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## nofal (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## eng.haytham245 (7 مايو 2012)

wla tz3l nafsk ya hndsa,5lehom 4 rdod,rbna ybarklk


----------



## eng.haytham245 (7 مايو 2012)

wla tz3l nafsk ya hndsa,5lehom 4 rdod,rbna ybarklk


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (7 مايو 2012)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .


بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (7 مايو 2012)

eng.haytham245 قال:


> wla tz3l nafsk ya hndsa,5lehom 4 rdod


ماشي يا هندسه بس فين الاربع ردود:87:
,rbna ybarklk
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## adison2000 (7 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (14 مايو 2012)

adison2000 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (14 مايو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------

